# Tip: Steuererklärung mit Linux

## dirk_salewski

Hallo NG, 

für alle diejenigen, die bisher noch eine alte Windows-Mühle nebenherlaufen hatten, nur um das jährliche Update der Steuersoftware benutzen zu können, gibt es eine bessere Lösung: http://www.steuerfuchs.de/ - da kann man die Steuererklärung ganz einfach mit einem Webbrowser durchführen. Vom Onlinetool der Finanzverwaltung unterscheidet sich der Steuerfuchs durch seine gute Dokumentation (finde ich). 

Vermutlich kann die Firma noch ein paar User vertragen, und ich gebe mein Geld lieber an Entwickler, die sich in dieser Hinsicht eine plattformübergreifende Lösung ausdenken, anstatt für ein Offline-Steuerprogramm u.U. wesentlich mehr Geld auszugeben und dann Klimmzüge mit WINE durchzuführen. Aber das ist natürlich Geschmackssache.

Gruß,

DS

----------

## hajo84

ging elsterformular nicht auch unter linux? bin der meinung es mal vor 1-2 jahren darunter benutzt zu haben

EDIT: http://www.linuxmaker.de/tutorials/elsterformular.html

hast recht, muss so gewesen sein

----------

## blu3bird

Hab das gerademal durchprobiert, ist ja wirklich kinderleicht zu bedienen, auch wenn man wie ich keine Ahnung von Steuern hat.

Aber glücklicherweise muss ich ja keine Steuern zahlen  :Smile:  nur Sozialabgaben  :Sad: 

----------

## think4urs11

reiner Hinweis auf ein Produkt, daher -> Diskussionsforum.

----------

## Fauli

Hört sich interessant an. Habe meine Steuererklärung für 2005 aber schon abgegeben...

Wie finanziert sich denn eigentlich dieser Service? Werbepopups habe ich jedenfalls keine bekommen.

----------

## blu3bird

Wenn ich's richtig verstanden habe kaufst du denen "Tickets" und am Ende jeden Durchlaufs musst du deine Tickernummer eingeben um das ganz Abzuschließen.

----------

## dirk_salewski

Ich habe es in diesem Jahr erstmalig gemacht* - Du erstellst Deine Steuererklärung, und wenn Dich das Ergebnis überzeugt (wenn Du z.B. nach der Vorkalkulation > 15,00 EUR zurückbekommst), dann kaufst Du Dir für 14,xx EUR das Recht, die Erklärung via Elster auch zu signieren, abzusenden und auf den amtlichen Vordrucken auszudrucken. Geld kostet also nur das Absenden einer fertigen Steuererklärung an das Finanzamt. Ausprobieren ist völlig kostenlos.

Das ganze funktioniert übrigens auch unter amd64, sofern sun-jre-bin mit nsplugin installiert und im firefox-bin als Plugin eingebunden ist. Andere Browser habe ich nicht ausprobiert.

Gruß,

DS

* Ursache war, daß ich versucht hatte, ein Steuerprogramm unter Windows XP als "eingeschränkter Benutzer" auszuführen, wie es sich für einigermaßen sicherheitsbewußte Anwender gehört. Das funktioniert leider mit keinem mir bekannten Programm (die CT berichtete weiland darüber), und führte obendrein dazu, daß mein Programm auch als Admin nicht mehr zu starten war. Irgendwie ist mir dann der Draht aus der Mütze gesprungen und ich habe nach einer echt linuxtauglichen Lösung gesucht.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Nur fuer den Fall, das auch mal ein anderer verirrter Schweizer (resp. Zürcher) diesen Thread liest:

Der Kanton Zürich bietet seine Steuersoftware "Private Tax Internet" seit diesem Jahr native für Windows, Linux und MacOS X an.

http://www.steueramt.zh.ch/html/steuererklaerung/software.htm

Man beachte dabei folgende Aussagen auf der Homepage:

 *Quote:*   

> Die meisten Abzüge werden automatisch richtig eingesetzt

 

 *Quote:*   

> Bei technischen Problemen steht eine telefonische Hotline zur Verfügung.

 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Anarcho

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Nur fuer den Fall, das auch mal ein anderer verirrter Schweizer (resp. Zürcher) diesen Thread liest:
> 
> Der Kanton Zürich bietet seine Steuersoftware "Private Tax Internet" seit diesem Jahr native für Windows, Linux und MacOS X an.
> 
> http://www.steueramt.zh.ch/html/steuererklaerung/software.htm
> ...

 

Wozu braucht ihr denn sowas? Ihr zahlt doch eh keine Steuern  :Wink: 

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Wozu braucht ihr denn sowas? Ihr zahlt doch eh keine Steuern 

 

Das siehst du falsch. Nur diejenigen welche Michael Schumacher heissen zahlen nichts. Die anderen normalsterblichen müssen dann halt den Betrag, welcher von Schumi NICHT eingenommen werden konnte, kompensieren...  :Sad: 

Ausserdem könnt Ihr Deutschen ja nicht jammern... Wenn Ihr den Lohn in Händen haltet ist ja alles schon abgezogen. Bei uns kommt jeweils Anfang des Jahres der grosse Schock. Dann, wenn es darum geht das anderthalbfache deines monatlichen Einkommens an Vater Staat zu überweisen.

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

.oO(Oder warum glaubst du nutzen wir Schweizer kein RICHTIGES OS wie Windows??? Schlicht deshalb, weil wir uns nur kostenloses Linux Zeugs leisten können   :Twisted Evil:   :Laughing:   :Twisted Evil:  )

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Anarcho

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

>  *Anarcho wrote:*   Wozu braucht ihr denn sowas? Ihr zahlt doch eh keine Steuern  
> 
> Das siehst du falsch. Nur diejenigen welche Michael Schumacher heissen zahlen nichts. Die anderen normalsterblichen müssen dann halt den Betrag, welcher von Schumi NICHT eingenommen werden konnte, kompensieren... 
> 
> Ausserdem könnt Ihr Deutschen ja nicht jammern... Wenn Ihr den Lohn in Händen haltet ist ja alles schon abgezogen. Bei uns kommt jeweils Anfang des Jahres der grosse Schock. Dann, wenn es darum geht das anderthalbfache deines monatlichen Einkommens an Vater Staat zu überweisen.
> ...

 

Also das ist jetzt mal richtig schwach!

Im Grunde genommen könnt ihr wirklich froh sein das ihr das Geld erst anfang nächsten Jahres zahlen müsst. Legt die Steuern einfach gewinnbringend an und ihr habt ein echtes Plus. Bei uns darf Vater Staat die Zinsen kassieren!

----------

## Mr.Big

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

>  *Anarcho wrote:*   Wozu braucht ihr denn sowas? Ihr zahlt doch eh keine Steuern  
> 
> Das siehst du falsch. Nur diejenigen welche Michael Schumacher heissen zahlen nichts. Die anderen normalsterblichen müssen dann halt den Betrag, welcher von Schumi NICHT eingenommen werden konnte, kompensieren... 
> 
> Ausserdem könnt Ihr Deutschen ja nicht jammern... Wenn Ihr den Lohn in Händen haltet ist ja alles schon abgezogen. Bei uns kommt jeweils Anfang des Jahres der grosse Schock. Dann, wenn es darum geht das anderthalbfache deines monatlichen Einkommens an Vater Staat zu überweisen.
> ...

 

ja, ja erst jammern und dann schnell zum Einkaufen über die Grenze! 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## LinuxTom

Ich weiß, das Thema ist schon älter, doch ich habe es jetzt auch.

Es gibt die Tax-Software für 2008 und einige sagen, dass das ohne Probleme unter Wine läuft, doch ich scheine zu blöd zu sein. Ich bekomme immer den Hinweis:

[img]http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/thumbs/7wdq-7.gif[/img]

Kann mir jemand Hinweise dazu geben?

----------

## super-lupo

 *Quote:*   

> Kann mir jemand Hinweise dazu geben?

 

 :Question: 

Da steht doch alles. Das Programm verlangt das .Net Framework in Version 2 und noch eine Komponente. Installiere diese.

----------

## think4urs11

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Bei uns kommt jeweils Anfang des Jahres der grosse Schock. Dann, wenn es darum geht das anderthalbfache deines monatlichen Einkommens an Vater Staat zu überweisen.

 

mal so als OT-Frage: Ihr zahlt _einmalig_ 1,5 Monatseinkommen als Steuern und das wars? Habt ihr noch ein Eckchen an irgendeinem schönen Hang frei für ein kleines Häuschen?  :Wink: 

----------

## LinuxTom

 *super-lupo wrote:*   

> Installiere diese.

 

Einfacher gesagt als getan.

.NET 3.5SP1 bricht ab: Fehler.

.NET 2.0 bricht ab mit: Fehler.

Das andere, das XML3, habe ich installiert und es wird auch nicht mehr als Fehler angezeigt. Nach dem gescheiterten Versuch .NET2 zu installieren, lässt sich komischerweise auch tax installieren, bekommt nur keine Verbindung zu seiner Datenbank. Lauter Fehlermeldungen. Ich lese immer nur in Foren, dass .NET2 erfolgreich installiert wurde.

Wie habt ihr das installiert? Ich habe inzwischen wine-1.1.4.

----------

